# 1897 Orient Model B Racer Project



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 11, 2021)

Orient is certainly among my favorite companies that built bicycles leading up to the turn of the 20th century. 
This particular Orient has had a rough road. 

I discovered the fully primed frame in a barn in rural PA some time ago and have been in the hunting phase for a while trying to track down necessary hardware. 
Thanks to @New Mexico Brant and @oldmtrcyc I'm well on my way! 

I did remove all the crap primer, it had quite a few abrasions from storage and primer over many pieces that should have been brightwork originally. 
Beneath I found traces of the original black enamel (confirmed by the catalog) so an aged black will be my paint finish effort. 

Over the last couple days I decided to tackle the badge and original insert.  This badge surround had been victim to pretty severe damage which claimed the insert and mangled the bezel, wish a few hours of careful work I got it straight and managed to mount the replacement insert flush, snug, and in-frame. 

More updates to come, just wanted to share some progress! 
Go out and save a bicycle, feels good.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 11, 2021)

My Orient men's bike doesn't have model number on badge, and it doesn't look like it has been changed.  NICE project Jesse.  Looking forward to the build!  (I know the seat is not correct, but it was a good place to store it)


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 12, 2021)

This machine was discovered with the hardware shown in that poor primer photo -
Original fork, complete headset, seatpost coupling and seatpost with a small length of broken chain.

The 97' line of Orient features a secondary model disc, without it I would have had little chance of identifying this one. 
I also have the 97' catalog which is a very tiny little thing but it explains that year alpha numeric code and makes such a mystery far less puzzling. 
The 97' A is a Roadster , 97' B Racer, C Ladies, D Double Diamond tandem, E Combination Tandem, F&G Dainty juvi models.

After a bit more cleaning this ol' boy is one step closer to being presentable. 
Got the first layer of black on, going to start wearing it down to better match the component group but that may take a little time and finesse. 
Also solved the issue of the missing caps for my open seat stays.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 12, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> My Orient men's bike doesn't have model number on badge, and it doesn't look like it has been changed.  NICE project Jesse.  Looking forward to the build!
> View attachment 1337331
> 
> View attachment 1337332
> ...


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2021)

Jesse,
great attention to detail
you did a great job on the badge
Max


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> My Orient men's bike doesn't have model number on badge, and it doesn't look like it has been changed.  NICE project Jesse.  Looking forward to the build!
> View attachment 1337331



what does the rear steel insert on your bike say? A, B, C, D ....


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 12, 2021)

I added photo above.. B


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I added photo above.. B



thank you ..... now I am confused about my bike 
got to do more research on my side


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2021)

@Jesse McCauley can you please add pictures of the pages with the different models in the 1897 Orient catalog?
thanks


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 12, 2021)

I won't claim to know everything, just basing my claims on what I see and read learning as I go. 
I would say I probably make 3 mistakes for every correct move in my life so chances are good I made a few errors in this post. 
How humiliating! 

I can say for sure this catalog that I am holding is pretty clear about the 97' Model B Racer though, and the C ladies. 
Looks like @oldmtrcyc and I seem to have a good chance 

I need to study the lugs in the 98' catalog however Mr. Corbett contacted me today with speculation it was not a 97' at all but a 98'. 
Lots to learn, it can be so much fun when everyone is being polite.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I won't claim to know everything, just basing my claims on what I see and read learning as I go.
> I would say I probably make 3 mistakes for every correct move in my life so chances are good I made a few errors in this post.
> How humiliating!
> 
> ...




we are all learning
no one is being impolite .... just asking questions and trying to get as much information as possible to ID my bike as some information didn't add up
I don't own a 1897 catalog, so I didn't have a clue about models a,b,c,d ....
thank you for the post
Max


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 12, 2021)

We all come here to have fun, and rediscover what someone knew at some point and it was lost. I have some orient literature someplace.  Gonna go dig now!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 12, 2021)

After finding my Orient folder, waalaa, the first nugget.  But this thread is about Jesse's bike!


----------



## locomotion (Jan 13, 2021)

oldmtrcyc said:


> After finding my Orient folder, waalaa, the first nugget.  But this thread is about Jesse's bike!
> View attachment 1337975




you are right, this is Jesse tread about his bike, didn't mean to hijack it ..... very sorry ....  I will remove my posts.
I started a tread about Orient bicycles ...... maybe collectors can share as much information on Orient as possible on there because I realized while doing research on The Cabe that very few information is known.








						TOC Orient bicycle tread .... a place to gain and share information | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

TOC Orient bicycle tread .... a place to gain and share information after a few discussions on an Orient bicycle in another tread, I came to realize that very few information is known on this great TOC bicycle company while doing searches here on The Cabe, I could barely find any concrete...




					thecabe.com
				




BTW, great project Jesse on the Orient model 7-B, looking forward to seeing the progress, all your projects always end-up great, you pay great attention to the details.
Max


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 13, 2021)

locomotion said:


> you are right, this is Jesse tread about his bike, didn't mean to hijack it ..... very sorry ....  I will remove my posts.
> I started a tread about Orient bicycles ...... maybe collectors can share as much information on Orient as possible on there because I realized while doing research on The Cabe that very few information is known.
> 
> 
> ...



Kind words I appreciate it Max.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2021)

An update on this project- 
After some bottom bracket work I managed to complete and fit what I needed to figure out the drivetrain completely. 

After my amateur spray enamel job I decided to test a theory and bury the frame (plugged) in a fresh pile of mulch. 
I hoped the acid would eat the non-cured paint and bloom a bit of rust and it did just that. I will keep working at the frame patina but I'm happy with the start.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2021)

I can't quite call it done but the rest is more aesthetic, I think I'm over all the mechanical hurdles on this project. 

I'm happy overall with the way this turned out, quite a few pieces that are questionably "correct" but all within period and style I believe. 

The barrel hub set in this case was laced to a nice 1" wide rim set which fit the bill and the hubs themselves share the unique feature of dual oilers piped directly to the axle at the bearing point. Very svelte design. 
I managed to put together a loosely defined "pair" of early racing rat trap pedals. The drive side I believe is Forsythe, the non drive side is an original Waltham adjustable racing pedal as shown in this 97' explosion chart. I'd love to find a match to either but for now maybe the character works. 

While the chainwheel I managed to find and mount is smaller than the catalog illustration fortunately the catalog options for the racer offer a pretty wide gear range and what I've built up fits the bill. 

I shortened the Baldwin chain a tick so I could get chain tension and tensioners all happy and finally added a set of red single tube racing crusties. 

I will be the first to admit, I'm bummed I had to use screws for the badge vs. brass rivets as it was originally but I'm scared. I can't hammer on this badge with that porcelain in place and no jewelers I spoke to wanted a bicycle in their space so I will learn to live with it.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Jan 31, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This machine was discovered with the hardware shown in that poor primer photo -
> Original fork, complete headset, seatpost coupling and seatpost with a small length of broken chain.
> 
> The 97' line of Orient features a secondary model disc, without it I would have had little chance of identifying this one.
> ...



Really amazing how similar the frame of this old Orient is to the lightweight lugged steel frame bikes of 100 years later.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 31, 2021)

I am curious what is that little screw for on top tube by the seat post?
Dave


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 31, 2021)

David Brown said:


> I am curious what is that little screw for on top tube by the seat post?
> Dave



I was hoping you may know? If I had to guess given the interesting coupling design for seatpost clamp I would say maybe there was originally some kind of miniscule little piece of locking hardware or something associated? If I was against a firing squad that would be my guess. 


Initially I wasn't sure it was meant to be there at all, it was just a threaded hole when I found the frame. I studied pictures of the frame @New Mexico Brant found which I will show. After seeing two examples of the Model B (Brant's and the killer example posted here by @oldmtrcyc) with a broad head machine screw in place I was both convinced it was factory and it should have this style of screw. I managed to find one that looked the part and incidentally the saddle I had that looked closest to my vision happened to use a unique broad head screw mount that matched well. 
I'll admit when I look at that group of seatpost cluster hardware I get a fuzzy feeling, reminds me for some reason of one of my favorite scenes in the natural world.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 31, 2021)

My 1897 Orient model B but a Ladies bike also has that screw. On the parts chart that @Jesse McCauley shared, it seems to be parts 1134 and 1135.
I never took apart the seat post but my guess was that is was there to hold and keep the seat post and clamp from spinning.
guess, I will have to take it all apart this week and study it a little more.

the seat clamp set-up seems different from the mens and ladies bikes

***Update*** I wonder if I am missing the large locking nut now that I see the parts chart .....  seems like all the boys have a locking nut


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 1, 2021)

locomotion said:


> My 1897 Orient model B but a Ladies bike also has that screw. On the parts chart that @Jesse McCauley shared, it seems to be parts 1134 and 1135.
> I never took apart the seat post but my guess was that is was there to hold and keep the seat post and clamp from spinning.
> guess, I will have to take it all apart this week and study it a little more.
> 
> ...



Yep that is just the sort of 'tabbed' bit I thought may have been there once, my example also has a tiny hole there in the seat tube exposing the post coupling in the same fashion. 
Suppose I need to try and fabricate or find something emulating what you have there Max. 
If you do pull that screw and if that little 'tabbed' bit also comes off easily I would be very curious to see a photo of that part independently. 
Many thanks!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 1, 2021)

As promised, I took apart the seat post assembly on my bike and the little clip (held by the screw) is there to keep the seat post tightening sleeve from spinning or from entering the seat tube while inserting the seat post.
A simple longer screw could have done the job just fine .... But 1890's engineering at it's finest.

I am also missing the top large nut on mine, but luckily a CCM fork top nut works perfectly as a replacement ( same tread) what are the chances of that?


----------



## locomotion (Feb 1, 2021)

Here are the original pedal from both my Orients. Men and ladies size.
Look a lot like the pedals you have Jesse.
You have all the right parts


----------

